# ipxCore Left CC Buffalo and Should be over at Choopa shortly.



## drmike (Mar 21, 2014)

Today is ipxCore moving day.  Yep, left Buffalo with their servers and did the drive to Choopa.  Racking and getting things back online now supposedly.

From Twitter:

https://twitter.com/ipxcore




IPXcore ‏@ipxcore · 10h
Waiting for our servers to be unracked and brought out to us.
Looks like maybe they were prohibited from entering the DC like BuyVM was.  Wondering if policy there or what...

CC is nice to departees:


IPXcore ‏@ipxcore · 2h
Datacentre engineers erroneously disconnected the cpanel2 server after we departed from our New York facility, it should be back online soon


Other folks should note that and think long and hard about leaving anything behind / in their care up in Buffalo.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice! I'll have get an IPXCore VPS now.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats to them.

I wonder if Ocity is being allowed up?

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 21, 2014)

drmike said:


> Looks like maybe they were prohibited from entering the DC like BuyVM was.


Mmm, there's something in there they don't want folks to see.  Perhaps Buffalo looks worse than EGI in SJ.


----------



## Damian (Mar 21, 2014)

It was kinda weird: we weren't allowed in CC and had to wait for out stuff to be brought out to us, but we were given somewhat free reign to run around Choopa...


The lady at the desk in the tower/mall's lobby was EXTREMELY friendly and had a lot to say.


It was hell of a day but it's over and all of the VPS customers are online. I'll write a longer post this weekend when i'm back at home.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 21, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I wonder if Ocity is being allowed up?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Not to take this thread off topic from ipxCore, but we have a ticket (and emails) from Jon B saying we will be allowed in to access our rack.

Its unfortunate that ipxCore could not access their physical space directly.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 21, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> Not to take this thread off topic from ipxCore, but we have a ticket (and emails) from Jon B saying we will be allowed in to access our rack.
> 
> Its unfortunate that ipxCore could not access their physical space directly.


That's a good point, they aren't direct CC customers. Granted, we were but we've always been "special"

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 21, 2014)

Damian said:


> The lady at the desk in the tower/mall's lobby was EXTREMELY friendly and had a lot to say.


How was the pizza (or did you opt for the tacos)? Did you buy anything in FootLocker?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 22, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> Not to take this thread off topic from ipxCore, but we have a ticket (and emails) from Jon B saying we will be allowed in to access our rack.
> 
> Its unfortunate that ipxCore could not access their physical space directly.


We were told the same.  I hope they were more honest with you guys.


----------



## nunim (Mar 22, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> We were told the same.  I hope they were more honest with you guys.


Was it in your colo contract?  They can promise whatever they want in tickets/emails..


----------



## SkylarM (Mar 22, 2014)

Real question is, has *ANYONE* been inside the CC Buffalo location that doesn't work for or hasn't worked for CC in the past? Two businesses in a row they refuse access to their own hardware, must be wanting to keep something hidden if they trust their own techs not to damage equipment rather than letting the hardware owners handle the move.


----------



## drmike (Mar 23, 2014)

They don't want anyone in Buffalo datacenter... cause...

1. Their cabling practices probably constitute a tripping hazard.

2. Iran flags.

3. Prayer rugs.

4. Lots of questionable gear to look around at, size up and guesstimate quickly their true size.

I find it entertaining that ColoCrossing won't put out a refugee offer on WHT, but has their decoy HVH doing the dirty work.  Nice move to fool those not paying attention.

CC is one price increase away from their landlord making their business a lot more difficult, especially where that landlord owns competing brands. Considering where the industry has been heading upward with pricing and power rates, yeah, it's coming.    Better get Fabozzi typing with his goalie gloves on and pow wowing on the datacenter idea.   Lots of empty basements, hell buildings, big buildings in metro Buffalo, the grand mistake by the lake.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Mar 23, 2014)

We have been inside the datacenter. We spent two days there when installing our gear. Other than having to wait for a tech to get onsite and let us in, its not a "bad" datacenter space, but we obviously didnt see everything, nor do we really care to.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 23, 2014)

Can any customer say something about the new location?

Everything fine?


----------



## Damian (Mar 23, 2014)

Francisco said:


> That's a good point, they aren't direct CC customers. Granted, we were but we've always been "special"
> 
> 
> Francisco


We aren't direct Choopa customers either 



DomainBop said:


> How was the pizza (or did you opt for the tacos)? Did you buy anything in FootLocker?


Well, we were there at 7:30 in the morning, and the pizza place had pizza out, with absolutely no one around to buy any.  I sure hope they weren't leaving the pizza out for ~4 hours to get nice and crunchy under the heat lamp.

The coffee place was DELICIOUS and cheap: $1.89 for a medium house coffee.

Also, pull up your pants:


----------



## pcan (Mar 23, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Can any customer say something about the new location?
> 
> Everything fine?


The network is good, latency is stable from my location. At first, my VPS did not come up and the control panel showed a connection error. I waited a few hours to let things settle, then I opened a low priority ticket and Matthew fixed the issue shortly after. This little 32mb plan likes to wander around; this is the second move after the migration from Phoenix in 2012. It is still great as personal VPN. Today ticket is the only one I had to enter in 2 years, and was fixed in 15 minutes. It simply works.


----------

